# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Limpieza del foro.

## Iban

Hola a todos.

Muchos cambios, ¿eh? Tenemos la alegre esperanza de que sean para bien, y de que vayamos por buen camino. Ya habéis visto que, además del concurso de fotografía, ya abierto, os estamos anunciando la inminente llegada del anual de vídeos de magia. Al mismo tiempo hemos cambiado el aspecto del foro, actualizando la versión del mismo. Quedan retoques para dejarlo "a nuestro gusto", pero lo completaremos. Para terminar, se han reorganizado las zonas del foro y... ha aparecido el laboratorio (la gran sorpresa).

Y los cambios no han terminado: nuevas secciones fijas, remodelación de la secreta, quién sabe si blogs, y una montaña de ideas que andamos continuamente masticando.

Me centro, que es que cojo carrerilla...

Con esta nueva estructura de la abierta se hace necesaria la "reordenación" de los hilos (cada prenda en su cajón). Al tiempo que hacemos esto, vamos a responder a una necesidad vuestra, que ya se ha convertido en histórica.

Los que usáis el buscador sabéis de la poencia de esa herramienta, pero también que las perlas acaban escondidas entre demasiada basura. Por lo tanto, al tiempo que redistribuyamos los hilos, vamos a hacer tres cosas:

- Limpiar del pasado todos aquellos hilos insustanciales y que no contengan ninguna información útil en el presente (intentaremos, de todas formas, conservar también el contenido "no mágico" de los mismos).

- De los hilos que permanezcan, también limpiaremos la paja. De nuevo, intentaremos ser respetuosos al máximo, y no prenderemos fuego a todo.

- Por último, etiquetaremos convenientemente todos los hilos, de forma que la búsqueda por etiquetas pueda volver a ser una herramienta útil y potente.

Como comprenderéis, éste es un trabajo sucio y silencioso, que se hará en las alcantarillas, y que llevará tiempo completar (pues lo haremos a mano, e hilo por hilo).

La razón de comentarlo en abierto es que esta limpieza tendrá una consecuencia indeseada sobre los usuarios: implicará la reducción en el número de mensajes de muchos de vosotros. Por lo tanto, no os alarméis si veis que vuestros contadores decrecen; no significa que el foro esté implosionando, es que estamos trabajando por debajo.

 :Smile1:

----------

